# Those of you getting 2-3 hours screen on time...



## mindleak (Nov 17, 2011)

What's your secret? Try as i might, I'm lucky if i get an hour of screen on time before my battery is gone. It drains decently slow while the screen is off but when I'm using it i can pretty much watch the meter go down. Checking with BetterBatteryStats and CPUSpy, nothing seems to be keeping the phone awake or preventing deep sleep. ROM wise, i generally run the latest Gummy with latest leankernel, undervolted and overclocked slightly only because the voltage is the same for 1.2 and 1.38(?)GHz. Brightness set to auto, same quick draining even when screen isn't bright. No 4G LTE in my area so that's disabled. Generally not even doing much that processor intensive. As of now my battery has dropped about 10 percent in the 5-10 min it took to type this on my phone. Any ideas? Suggestions?

tl;dr: my screen on battery life seems horrible, halp 

Thanks all!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't know. I use lean kernel as well.
Over 3 hours screen time every time.
Don't know how to help you.


----------



## johnhimm (Sep 6, 2011)

My secret has been AOKP with Faux's 15m kernel. Toggle 4g off, screen at 35% getting 3 hours screen over 14 hours device.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## Tornlogic (Aug 29, 2011)

This is from using DroidTheroy's Crossbreed ROM with included kernel

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## russphil (Feb 28, 2012)

As a proof of concept,i ran liquid ROM clocked at 384/384. Running over WiFi, I was able to get 5.5 hours screen on. The performance wasn't the best, but it was completely usable for browsing, playing words worth friends, and other non CPU intensive apps.

My advice would be to underclock. I've never had any issues with performance with the max clock set at 1036 on Franco's kernel. I don't mess with the voltages because underclocking seems to save more battery in the long run. I'd also turn off data when you aren't using it


----------



## sonicxml (Oct 1, 2011)

Try a different kernel. Not every kernel works the same on every phone

EDIT: whoops didn't see that you already checked for wakelocksSent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

Well, give a new rom a try. The leanest rom is prolly liquid and 1.25 is very nice. Wipe everything and wipe again. Then wipe it all again: data, cache, dalvik, format system. Then, say a prayer to the android gods and flash away.

Lean kernels (3.0 and 3.2 stable) and liquid work well together.

Good luck.

And, yes I've seen occasions on both my dx and nexus where multiple wipes were necessary with clockwork mod recovery.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh yeah, do not restore any data, and for good measure, get user apps directly from market. Test this out with only adding apps that are necessary.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## russphil (Feb 28, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm always curious, what percento


Jubakuba said:


> I don't know. I use lean kernel as well.
> Over 3 hours screen time every time.
> Don't know how to help you.


What percent of that time are you connected to wifi?


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

exarkun said:


> I'm always curious, what percento
> 
> What percent of that time are you connected to wifi?


I generally charge 'er up...
Turn wifi on and go to sleep...wake up/shower/head out.
So about 8-9 hours.
I turn wi-fi off as I leave.
The remaining 12-14 hours are 3G...and these hours are obviously the only time my screen is on. Not on while sleeping, lol.


----------



## ac398 (Dec 23, 2011)

ya I would try a wipe + a new rom, like other people have reported liquid seems to get good battery. I got 5 hours screen on time yesterday all wifi while OC to 1650. What version of lean kernel are you running, and what governor do you use?
If you're using the latest lean kernel and running interactive/X imo included an interactive performance patch that he said could drain battery. A couple people reported bad battery life with the latest lk.
Also how long have you been having this bad battery life for?


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Man, I honestly think that the secret to good battery is half control, half luck. You can do a lot of things to help battery out, but sometimes (it seems like after running the same setup for a while) it kind of just starts slipping away. And I swear, I have three batteries-two regular ones and the Verizon 2100 or whatever it is, and I hardly ever use the 2100 BC it doesn't seem to make much of a difference for my device.

BUT! If you really want battery, start with a good kernel/rom package. I suggest liquid, or any of the new 4.0.4 roms. I flashed gummy but only stayed on it for a day or two BC it wasn't quite cutting it for me.

But back to the secret! Man, I turn off as much shit as possible. I leave kernel voltages stock (the devs test these voltages and ive learned that undervolting causes more problems than good, and the difference is negligible anyways). I used to overclock, but now I only do it for benchmarks, lol. The device runs smooth as it is and with things like the v6 memory management, you dont need to overclock for better performance. How attached are you to haptic feedback? Turning it off (especially with the keyboard, but everywhere possible) makes a big difference. It takes juice to jiggle your rig. GPS, 4g, bluetooth- the only thing I keep on is wifi. Its easier for me BC I don't live in a 4g area. And I use a rom with a brightness slider in the status bar, and keep it as dim as possible.

Basically, if you want good screen-on time you are going to have to sacrifice a few slight amenities, but I think its worth it. Just find as many switches as you can, and flip them off.

edit: and find yourself a dark wallpaper









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> I generally charge 'er up...
> Turn wifi on and go to sleep...wake up/shower/head out.
> So about 8-9 hours.
> I turn wi-fi off as I leave.
> The remaining 12-14 hours are 3G...and these hours are obviously the only time my screen is on. Not on while sleeping, lol.


Do you have a screenshot of your signal quality for the 3 hours screen time?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

The secret? No LTE in my area. Want 4+ screen on time? Wifi all day. And I don't play games. Texting and light internet stuff like twitter, RootzWiki and the browser.


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

i use to use auto brightness but i think that drains the battery quicker then just leaving it at a nice solid amount of brightness...like 25%


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

extended battery aokp 31 latest franco nightly kernel hotplug 1300 max 4g on all the time since i live in houston


----------



## mindleak (Nov 17, 2011)

ac398 said:


> The secret? No LTE in my area. Want 4+ screen on time? Wifi all day. And I don't play games. Texting and light internet stuff like twitter, RootzWiki and the browser.


Same here, but even on WiFi only I still get about the same results of screen on. I do play games but since my battery dies so quickly with the screen on, I try to only play them when plugged in.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah, you can look at my screenshot up there, I never EVER get better than -120 dbms at my house, its my biggest waste of juice probably. I have never made it to five hours, I wonder what kind of difference it would make if I had better signal all day.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Wait u can turn off the vibration for the ring on the lockscreen?? Where??


----------



## Cyberpyr8 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have 4G coverage at home and work so I leave them on but I find mine dies faster when I am on 3G. Usually when it gets on 3G I don't have good coverage so I am assuming that it is working harder and killing battery faster. I am about to flash Liquid to see if it helps any. Yesterday I got 4 hours with the phone in my pocket almost the entire time and an extended battery. The screen time was nothing.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm sure they turn off data and turn on wifi. Under volt. Under clock. Extended battery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tlspatt (Nov 26, 2011)

Seems to me that what comes next in importance, after the kernel and ROM combo, is which radios you're using and whether or not you have decent 4G in your area. I've left 4G disabled pretty much 24/7 even though I live in Seattle and I still have terrible battery life just running 3G. So I'm curious who has decent battery life that lives in a 4G area and if the new 4.0.4 radios help or hurt things. I get nervous when it comes to radios and don't want to be flashing back and forth trying to find a better combo than EK05/02 which aren't good to begin with. Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

All wifi and extended batteries. A and you'll get screen on times like the screen shots ppl are posting. No way to get that kinda life on complete 4g all day. I get 8-9 hrs with 2-2 1/2 hrs screen on time 4g all day.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

jr313 said:


> All wifi and extended batteries. A and you'll get screen on times like the screen shots ppl are posting. No way to get that kinda life on complete 4g all day. I get 8-9 hrs with 2-2 1/2 hrs screen on time 4g all day.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That's still not bad. I kinda feel sorry for the people who post 2 days without charging their phone. No way, even in my 3G area would I get that using my phone like I do.


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

tlspatt said:


> Seems to me that what comes next in importance, after the kernel and ROM combo, is which radios you're using and whether or not you have decent 4G in your area. I've left 4G disabled pretty much 24/7 even though I live in Seattle and I still have terrible battery life just running 3G. So I'm curious who has decent battery life that lives in a 4G area and if the new 4.0.4 radios help or hurt things. I get nervous when it comes to radios and don't want to be flashing back and forth trying to find a better combo than EK05/02 which aren't good to begin with. Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?


I flash new radios often--just flashed 4.0.1 earlier today-and have not noticed any impact on battery life.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mindleak (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm running the 4.0.4 radios... though never really noticed a difference between any of them... but then again I don't live in a 4G area, it ends like 5 miles south of me, lol. So I keep 4G disabled unless I'm in the city where it's at.


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

As of recently, i usually end up with between 2 and 2 and a half hours of on screen time with 4g on all day. At one point, i used to be able to get 3.5 hours in a single charge with 4g on all day, but i think that was luck. Unless im FB'ing constantly my battery life is usually consistent. there are days when it just will start to drain super fast and i'll charge it up and reboot and it will be fine. From what it sounds like, you've either got a defective phone or battery. It seems like you've tried everything else and software changes haven't fixed your issue. an hour of on screen time is miserable.


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Just recently I found THIS to be VERY helpful. It's an XDA Forum Guide on How To Maximize Galaxy Nexus Battery Life. I actually found out that some of the things that I had left on still drains quite a bit of battery and the guide helped me to turn them off. And I too am struggling for high on-screen time but this guide has helped a lot.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

See my signature...

Also, signal strength plays a huge roll !!!


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

I find that signal strength has a HUGE impact on battery life. If you have a crappy signal then it really hurts battery. Liquid 1.25 and Franco OCed to 1036 is great on battery. If you get/have the Franco.Updater app then you can also switch to Single Core mode that helps a lot.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> I don't know. I use lean kernel as well.
> Over 3 hours screen time every time.
> Don't know how to help you.


+1 for some reason i just get good battery life nothing special.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## Cyberpyr8 (Jun 24, 2011)

I am running Liquid 1.25 and LeanKernel 3.22 with the 2100mAh battery in. I have everything normal on including 4G and wifi. I am now at 25% after 10 hours with about an hour of screen time.  The same setup on IMM30B would have been only 6 hours max at this point. It sips battery when the screen is off now. Before it would just be sitting idle and drop 10-15% an hour. I think as these kernels get tighter, the battery life will improve even more.


----------

